# Sapphire rx480 nitro defekt?



## ProfFit (22. April 2018)

Hallo liebe Community!

Ich habe eine Sapphire rx480 nitro im dezember auf ebay gebraucht mit Garantie von mindfactory gekauft. Lief auch alles ganz gut, bis dann irgendwann Fehler auftraten, die Bildschirme auf einmal schwarz wurden, und der Pc dann mit Bluescreen abgestürtzt ist. In den Live Kernel Reports wurde immer der AMD Treiber als schuldig genannt. Ich habe das System mal neu aufgesetzt und es lief eigentlich auch wieder alles. Wenn man allerdings in den Ordner der Livekernel Reports schaut, finde ich dort vom 4.02.2018 bis heute 23 Reports, wo immer der AMD Treiber genannt ist. Heute habe ich das System dann in den Engergiesparmodus gesetzt und als ich ihn wieder aufwecken wollte war das auf meinem Bildschirm zu sehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich habe mittlerweile die Vermutung, das die GPU irgendeinen Defekt hat. Soll ich sie einfach mal ausbauen und einschicken? Furmark lief übrigends ne halbe Stunde ohne Probleme und nen Bluescreen hatte ich bis heute auch noch nicht.
Ich werde hier auch nochmal nen Live Kernel Report einfügen, falls wer damit was anfangen kann. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen und schonmal danke im Vorraus

ProfFit


Sonstiges System:

Intel core i7 3770, 8gb ddr3 Ram, Medion H77 em2, 500gb WD Blue, 240gb Crucial bx200, 580W FSP Psu


----------



## Cross-Flow (22. April 2018)

Furmark stresst GPU und die Spannungsversorgung aber nicht den Ram. War die Karte von einem Miner oder einem Menschen? Speicher mal das Bios der Karte und schau per GPU-Z ob da am Ramtakt bzw. Timings rumgefummelt wurde.


----------



## ProfFit (22. April 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



stimmen die?


----------

